# Trumark on T.V



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Been waiting for someone to post this on YouTube






Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That was pretty good


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

thanks for posting that never new that they had done a video like that before


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good post . Those Trumark guys had a big impact on slingshot popularity .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks Bill! Great video!!


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

I grue up shooting my dads wrist rocket


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Good one. Thanks


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Fun to see that video!

I stumbled onto this quick tour of some of the Trumark facility.


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

that was great thanks......


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

That's the video that started my investigation into slingshots. Too funny. I think the main episode was about marksmanship or something.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Still manufactured in Boulder, CO! Simple enough to modify to attach flatbands or, in my case, office rubber bands. The wide forks are very forgiving. I have modified mine to shoot golfballs, flechettes and even pana-inspired (12") arrows. Turmark RRT tubes remain one of my favorites.


----------

